# Sparrow removal :-)



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

A neighbor asked me to get rid of the myna birds and sparrows in her garden, she asked for me to not use a gun (she saw me shooting sparrows with a .22 revolver) because she dont want any damage done to her roosters... so im getting ready for it  maybe tommorow i will get some pest sparrows after rabbit hunting ( we put in the rabbit smell lure and tommorow we will hunt ).. heres my setup.. im not sure what tube that is because i was gifted it  but it shoots a marble good enough.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

As you can see i tried the tube for looped setup but it was overkill for the marbles so i cut it and it shoots lighting fast.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good luck ... keep us posted.

Never heard of using a smell lure for rabbits ... What is it?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

She wants you to kill sparrows becuase they come into her garden, who is your neigbour ?

http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/1108208/Cruella


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Charles said:


> Good luck ... keep us posted.
> 
> Never heard of using a smell lure for rabbits ... What is it?
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Its something we make, its not as good as it sounds but it works. We kill some of our domestic rabbits (very humaily of course) and squiz the urin out onto a flat piece of wood. That will make them go closer, that is becausr they are curious i believe. Ita very simple but it makes them come very close... it just takes a lot of planning and it takes also some time for slaughtering the domestic ones, this time we just killed one domestic rabbit, because we found anpther one dead so we could use it...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

JediMike said:


> She wants you to kill sparrows becuase they come into her garden, who is your neigbour ?
> http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/1108208/Cruella


They scare off other birda from her bird feeder, and the myna birds (vermin here) annoying as hell song is getting old.. i want all myna birds dead but the best we hunters can do is keep them short in numbers..


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

With you on the Mynas, but this person is putting out a bird feeder and then killing birds she doesn't like when they come to feed at it?

It's all good hunting for food, and it's all good killing actual pests, but killing an animal that will feel it's death, just cos someone thinks they're boring and would rather see more exotic birds?

Bit messed up dude.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Woodie said:


> A neighbor asked me to get rid of the myna birds and sparrows in her garden, she asked for me to not use a gun (she saw me shooting sparrows with a .22 revolver) because she dont want any damage done to her roosters... so im getting ready for it  maybe tommorow i will get some pest sparrows after rabbit hunting ( we put in the rabbit smell lure and tommorow we will hunt ).. heres my setup.. im not sure what tube that is because i was gifted it  but it shoots a marble good enough.


I love shooting marbles, don't need major bands to send 'em at a good speed.

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

JediMike said:


> With you on the Mynas, but this person is putting out a bird feeder and then killing birds she doesn't like when they come to feed at it?
> 
> It's all good hunting for food, and it's all good killing actual pests, but killing an animal that will feel it's death, just cos someone thinks they're boring and would rather see more exotic birds?
> 
> Bit messed up dude.


Acctualy, if i get enough sparrows (im sure that i would.. i saw the situation in tge garden, there are 1000's of them) i do clean them (very easy, they are so small that even plucking the breast is not needed) and with about 50 of them they make a great meal... if i dont get enough then the cats will get some meat.


----------

